# "The Evil Eye"



## quorumangelorum

Hello,

I would like to know how this is referred to in Turkish; and I would like a simple guide to pronouncing it as well, please.

What I want to say is:  (in English) "That woman has (_the evil eye, _in Turkish)."

Thanks!!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hello,

That's _nazar_. Easy to pronounce if you at least know the Turkish alphabet, but if you don't, then I'll help you say it correctly.


----------



## cyaxares_died

And quorum's sentence should be  'O kadın nazar sahip olur'?


----------



## Böğürtlen

"O kadında nazar var." or 

"Onda nazar var."


----------



## ukuca

Bu nazar kavramı üzerine:
"That woman has the evil eye", kadının nazara geldiğini mi ifade ediyor yoksa kadının nazara yol açtığını mı? Aynı sorum "O kadında nazar var." için de geçerli.


----------



## Böğürtlen

Bana başta "kadında nazar var" gibi gelmişti; ancak siz, "kadın nazara mı yol açıyor" deyince, bu anlam daha doğru gözüktü. 

Bu arada "nazar değmek" ingilizcede "to be affected by the evil eye" şeklinde yazılıyormuş. 

Bu durumda cümleyi "Kadının kem gözleri var" şeklinde söylebiliriz sanırım. Yine yanlış olduysa lütfen düzeltin!


----------



## quorumangelorum

Well, I looked at an online Turkish-English dictionary (I know, a recipe for disaster!) and it said very plainly:  "Evil eye: _kem göz_."  I went to sleep before anyone had replied here.

So, that's what I said to my Turkish lady friends today, & they looked at me quizzically.  They'd never heard it.  When I explained that I was trying to say that this woman had the evil eye, they said, "Oh, we knew that!"  

Thank you, everyone who answered.  So, if I had just said, "That woman has _nazar_!", would it have been clear what I meant?  Or should I say, _the nazar_?  I was trying to mention it briefly among other people without it becoming a whole big conversation which would have been a bad idea.


----------



## avok

I guess "bu kadının nazarı değer" or "bu kadın kem gözlü" should be right but I still do not know what you mean. That the woman is bad?


----------



## tugcee

If that woman was damaged by evil eyes, I would say " bu kadında nazar var" or "bu kadına nazar değmiş"
However;
If that woman was someone bad and jelious of people secretly with her evil thoughts like " Damn! She is more beautiful than I am, I want to have the things she has.I hope she loses her beautiful face.
I would say that "Bu kadının nazarı değiyor"  " kem gözlü kadın" (the woman with evil eye)

I hope it is clear


----------



## jonglob

There is an excellent Evil Eye Forum here:
site.luckycharmsusa.com/forum/index.php?board=1.0
You can find there many discussions on the evil eye, it's origins, and what can be done against the evil eye


----------

